# What,custom Ttop for $2000



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

That's right I said$2000. Add as many rod holders as you want! 4 pack special rocket launcher with anten. pads adds $200.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks. forum flips every picture I post!!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

have any deals on simple leaning posts?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We build a simple 34 inch wide for $400.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Do you build Poling Platforms?


----------

